# EuroW Wash Mitts - Disappeared off website



## RenaultRS (Dec 17, 2005)

Do you still stock these Johnny? I can't find them on the website at all.

Cheers
Gareth


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hi Mate,

These are the equivelants...

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9191


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Any chance of a 3-4-2 on these ???


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Ill go away and look at that Jace 

Will let you know once I am back at work. 

Johnny


----------

